# Where are they?



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All the treads on mods' and plans... it's like a convent, but without the danger to children!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I can't wait to start seeing some modified MK3 TT's on here!

Need me some inspiration for when I get mine!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well there don't seem to be many remaps for the Mk3 out there and 3rd party supplies of parts are thin on the ground for Mk3 stuff. Even the TT Shop is a Mk3 desert.
Having said that the first thing I will be doing when I get mine is to swap the silver rings for black ones.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Even BKS have very limited items for the mk3 :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> All the treads on mods' and plans... it's like a convent, but without the danger to children!


Just for you Toshiba 
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1208714


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I mod'd my wheel this morning - but not in a good way..


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> I mod'd my wheel this morning - but not in a good way..


Me too - About 3 weeks ago - £110 later it's sorted with a diamond recut... Keep kicking myself :x


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I mod'd my wheel this morning - but not in a good way..
> ...


None of you guys gone for the alloy wheel insurance the dealers offer?


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


IMO it's not worth it. If they threw it in for free that's a different story. I'm one of these people I don't take insurance on the washing machine, fridge freezer, etc I stick that money in a separate bank account and use it when I need to. TOUCH WOOD never been caught short yet.

Audi send round a mobile repairer who does the repair - nothing against them. I know my local mobile repairer (the same one Audi use) so go direct and he does me a better deal anyway.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

My plans when I get it are to get lowering springs and spacers, potentially take rings off front and back!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've never needed the wheels repaired before so i just didn't take it - well with the exception of totally screwing a rear wheel on the R8 from hitting ice and the backend over taking the front because i was driving like a [email protected]

I'd say given the TTS wheels are diamond cut, id think twice about it before driving the car from Audi...
The damage on the TT is slight, in fact i might go and have a play i can probably sort most of it without needing a repair and if i do mess it up I'm no worse off... Go for 15" wheels is my advise :lol:

Im going to change the front bumper and grill.
Lots of RS badges


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> I've never needed the wheels repaired before so i just didn't take it .....


Now that's tempting fate. :lol:


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I know this has been asked a million times before but what are the best sized spacers for a tts versus a TT sline? I am changing to a tts from a mrk 3 sline and I had 10mm h&r on the front and 20mm on the back with 18in alloys. Should I just swap them over or am I better off putting 15mm on the back as I sometimes thought i was just on the edge of acceptable on the back. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Ps I am getting the 19in blades on the new car. Thanks


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry but I simply cannot understand this mania for carrying out modifications on a brand new and, I my view, classy car. If you want to drive around in a chavmobile get an old Nissan Skyline GT-R (or something similar from Japan) and slam the suspension into the ground, fit a new exhaust, get some underbody lighting etc, put your baseball cap on back to front and strut your stuff.
But don't ruin a classy new car with all this nonsense.
It's like a beautiful young woman covering herself in tattoos, plastering on make-up, and getting a 50 inch false boob job.
Turning beauty into ugliness.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Arbalest said:


> Sorry but I simply cannot understand this mania for carrying out modifications on a brand new and, I my view, classy car. If you want to drive around in a chavmobile get an old Nissan Skyline GT-R (or something similar from Japan) and slam the suspension into the ground, fit a new exhaust, get some underbody lighting etc, put your baseball cap on back to front and strut your stuff.
> But don't ruin a classy new car with all this nonsense.
> It's like a beautiful young woman covering herself in tattoos, plastering on make-up, and getting a 50 inch false boob job.
> Turning beauty into ugliness.


Im inclined to agree. Must make the TT design team despair sometimes,
however, sometimes it works....


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> Sorry but I simply cannot understand this mania for carrying out modifications on a brand new and, I my view, classy car. If you want to drive around in a chavmobile get an old Nissan Skyline GT-R (or something similar from Japan) and slam the suspension into the ground, fit a new exhaust, get some underbody lighting etc, put your baseball cap on back to front and strut your stuff.
> But don't ruin a classy new car with all this nonsense.
> It's like a beautiful young woman covering herself in tattoos, plastering on make-up, and getting a 50 inch false boob job.
> Turning beauty into ugliness.


But that is just it, your opinion. I have modified my last few cars - I enjoy it - it allows me to turn my car from what is essential the same as every other Scirocco/Golf R/TTS (albeit with different factory options) into a one off car. I do it for me, and because it is what I like, not for other people - if they like it great, if they don't oh well. It's very subjective, the same as colours or wheels. There isn't a one size fits all profile which is something that really pleases me.

At the end of the day its a choice - do I want to mod my car? yes/no and then what can I afford to do?
And again every modded car will come out different.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

And then there's warranty implications depending upon what mods have been done...manufacturers do not need much of an excuse not to at least argue the toss on whether the fault is due to the modification/s.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

prefer my car original than chav-ed up with UV lights and silly exhausts. its not for me.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I simply cannot understand this mania for carrying out modifications on a brand new and, I my view, classy car. If you want to drive around in a chavmobile get an old Nissan Skyline GT-R (or something similar from Japan) and slam the suspension into the ground, fit a new exhaust, get some underbody lighting etc, put your baseball cap on back to front and strut your stuff.
> ...


But that is just it, your opinion. I have modified my last few cars - I enjoy it - it allows me to turn my car from what is essential the same as every other Scirocco/Golf R/TTS (albeit with different factory options) into a one off car. I do it for me, and because it is what I like, not for other people - if they like it great, if they don't oh well. It's very subjective, the same as colours or wheels. There isn't a one size fits all profile which is something that really pleases me.

At the end of the day its a choice - do I want to mod my car? yes/no and then what can I afford to do?

I am one for not modifying a car, but your explanation is so correct. It is down to personal choice. I like to see and hear what others are doing to their cars. I choose to look at this thread out of interest, not so I can knock anybody who wants to modify their car. Perhaps those who knock others for modifying their cars feel somewhat threatened by the fact that they choose to do it. Good luck to all of you who do like making changes and I look forward to seeing what you do.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Arbalest said:


> But don't ruin a classy new car with all this nonsense.
> It's like a beautiful young woman covering herself in tattoos, plastering on make-up, and getting a 50 inch false boob job.
> Turning beauty into ugliness.


This is a very emotive subject... there are some truly outstanding cars on this forum... clearly the work of some seriously passionate and determined people. They have created unique cars and, nearly always, enjoyed the journey along the way. Whether this be visually or performance wise, it's their desire to make something different/improved.

For my MK2 V6 Roadster, I had some updated bumpers, updated RNS-E, genuine RS rear wing, stage 1 map & Milltek quad exhaust... nothing major, but it's MY car.

Re the ugly tattooed women... here's a couple of munters....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Id upgrade to that....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dreams1966 said:


> Re the ugly tattooed women... here's a couple of munters....
> 
> View attachment 1


Too right


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't see much in the way of mods on the mk3 for a couple of years yet, maybe after a facelift or two down the line when bumpers and wheels have changed. 
I was wondering if Audi has gone for the individual module based electronics system this time or a central unit...this could open up more easily achieved tweaking so to speak of some of the optional upgrades once the system has been cracked.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Most mods fall in to 2 categories. 
1. Fitting third party / aftermarket accessories like exhausts, wheels, springs and spoilers, which do make a car look a bit unique.

2. Virtually all of the other mods involve fitting bumpers, grills, rear diffusers, OEM spoilers, ICE equipment and re-maps. The general purpose of these is often to try and make the car look something like a model from higher up the range.

At present there is very little kit out there for type 1 mods.
With regard to type 2 mods most Mk3 owners will have specced their car from new and got more or less what they wanted. If they couldn't afford an option factory fitted its unlikely they will be able to afford to retro-fitted now.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Arbalest said:


> Sorry but I simply cannot understand this mania for carrying out modifications on a brand new and, I my view, classy car. If you want to drive around in a chavmobile get an old Nissan Skyline GT-R (or something similar from Japan) and slam the suspension into the ground, fit a new exhaust, get some underbody lighting etc, put your baseball cap on back to front and strut your stuff.
> But don't ruin a classy new car with all this nonsense.
> It's like a beautiful young woman covering herself in tattoos, plastering on make-up, and getting a 50 inch false boob job.
> Turning beauty into ugliness.


LOOOL. Your opinion sucks.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TTimi said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I simply cannot understand this mania for carrying out modifications on a brand new and, I my view, classy car. If you want to drive around in a chavmobile get an old Nissan Skyline GT-R (or something similar from Japan) and slam the suspension into the ground, fit a new exhaust, get some underbody lighting etc, put your baseball cap on back to front and strut your stuff.
> ...


I have to agree to a point the opinion above is a bit 'old fart'..


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Im going to change the front bumper and grill.
> Lots of RS badges


  ide need to see it to believe it :wink:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

In my opinion it's been great being on a part of the forum where you don't get the tedium of the same old questions "which map is fastest", "stage 1 or stage 2", "blah blah exhaust etc", "will it affect my warranty" et ad nauseum. If only people would use the KB function or look before asking.

I know each to the own but personally I haven't missed it.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

That will come in time,as the mk3 gets a bit of age behind it and the price becomes more accessible.

Can't understand why people modify a lease car though...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

leopard said:


> That will come in time,as the mk3 gets a bit of age behind it and the price becomes more accessible.
> 
> Can't understand why people modify a lease car though...


Yeah the it's a little too new to be down that road yet and I'm assuming the majority of them are financed to a point...so at the moment it's a bit of a discovery trail of likes /and dislikes if the new model, once it becomes more mainstream and accessible, affordable and out of warranty then things will change as did the mk2 but not as much as I'd expected.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I simply cannot understand this mania for carrying out modifications on a brand new and, I my view, classy car. If you want to drive around in a chavmobile get an old Nissan Skyline GT-R (or something similar from Japan) and slam the suspension into the ground, fit a new exhaust, get some underbody lighting etc, put your baseball cap on back to front and strut your stuff.
> ...


That's fair enough; I'd be amazed if everyone agreed with me and clearly you do not. I don't have a problem with that; your opinion is every bit as valid as mine and you're fully entitled to it. So I would say that your opinion does not suck it just happens to be different to mine.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's all a matter of scale... it's not black and white but 50 shades of grey... :twisted:
Kinda like the wheel debate, The 20s" and blackout windows can look very pimp drug lord max power Corsa/Golf.

Pay "your" money.....


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

It feels like i'm reading a Citroen Saxo forum.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> It feels like i'm reading a Citroen Saxo forum.


Never been on one of those, so why do you say that mate?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Dreams1966 said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > It feels like i'm reading a Citroen Saxo forum.
> ...


 ME neither :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

A little off-piste... But as other forums were brought up....

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1210962


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

It's good to have something a little different.

Not talking about chavvy melted look bodykits and suicide doors.

As a general rule of thumb though I would say 'if it can't be restored back don't do it'

I find it harder to understand those that don't want to personalise a vehicle. May as well buy a red fiesta


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

placeborick said:


> It's good to have something a little different.
> 
> Not talking about chavvy melted look bodykits and suicide doors.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with you on this, even if it is small things you're changing.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My modding days started when I bolted a pair of amber fog lights on to the front of my Mk2 Escort.    
These days its more a case of adding some OEM options to my new car order and then doing a few subtle changes later.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is this the same as the ABT mods seen in the uk? Am not convinced, all looks a bit slapped on round the front air intake...!










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Straight from ABT's configutator


uploadimage


image free hosting


----------

